# Application Server! Gibt es eine grundsätzliche Architektur?



## Gast (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

informiere mich schon seit längerem über Application Server und habe neben den J2EE bzw. .NET Architekturen keine andere gefunden. Gibt es weitere? Bzw. was mich viel mehr interessiert: Gibt es eine grundsätzliche Architektur wie ein Application Server aussieht??? Zunächst unabhängig davon, was für ein Komponentenmodell eingesetzt wird. 

Eine weitere Ungereimtheit: Angenommen man nutzt einen J2EE-Application Server und bringt EJB zum Einsatz. Inwiefern spielt dabei CORBA eine Rolle? Ich steig da noch nicht ganz hinter...

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mai 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> informiere mich schon seit längerem über Application Server und habe neben den J2EE bzw. .NET Architekturen keine andere gefunden. Gibt es weitere? Bzw. was mich viel mehr interessiert: Gibt es eine grundsätzliche Architektur wie ein Application Server aussieht??? Zunächst unabhängig davon, was für ein Komponentenmodell eingesetzt wird.
> 
> ...


welchen Appserver gibts denn unter .NET?

zusätzlich: SAP (ist auch ein Appserver), TUXEDO, CICS usw.

zur Ungereimtheit: CORBA spielt erst mal keine Rolle, da viele J2EE Server ein eigenes Protokoll verwenden; es gibt aber immer die Möglichkeit auf RMI-IIOP umzusteigen und (nach einer Konfigurationsorgie) auch über CORBA auf EJBs zuzugreifen


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welchen Appserver gibts denn unter .NET?



Die heute bekanntesten Architekturen für Application Server sind 
J2EE (Java 2 Platform Enterprise Edition) Herstellerstandard von Sun, CORBA (Common Object Request Broker Architecture) OMG Standard, Microsoft .Net mit Windows 2000 basiert auf keinem Standard. Quelle: http://www.software-kompetenz.de/?9606

Aber ok...Deine Antwort bedeutet also, dass ein AppServer IMMER (?) J2EE zertifiziert sein sollte und somit die Architektur aufgrund dessen bestimmt wird? Dann nutz also jeder AppServer zwangsläufig (da J2EE) das Komponentenmodell EJB? Wozu macht dann Microsoft eigene Komponentenmodelle? Wozu gibt es dann in dem Zusammenhang auch das Komponentenmodell von CORBA? 

Fragen über Fragen ;-)

Danke.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mai 2005)

was soll das?

"CORBA" ist KEIN Appserver, sondern eine "Protokollsuite", noch nicht einmal ein Produkt, oder eine Software, oder ...???

Windows.NET mit Windows2000 ist auch kein Appserver??



> Wozu macht dann Microsoft eigene Komponentenmodelle?


Warum nicht? COM/DCOM/COM+ waren eben früher schon da, ausserdem hats der Bill nicht so mit Java Komponenten

du verwechselst wohl "Interop - RemoteCall - Standards" wie CORBA und den Begriff "Applicationserver"...


----------



## Gast (4. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was soll das?



Weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber so wird das nun mal auf der Seite geschrieben, die ich oben unter "Quelle" angegeben hatte. 

CORBA ist natürlich kein AppServer, habe ich auch nie behauptet. CORBA ist ein objektorientierter Middleware Standard der OMG. 

Meine eigentliche Frage war ja - und zu dieser möchte ich nun auch zurückkehren, ob es eine grundsätzliche Architektur für das Middleware Produkt "Application Server" gibt?! So wie ich Dich nun verstanden habe, gibt es nur J2EE AppServer. Ist das richtig? 

Danke nochmal,
Gruß Jürgen (der jetzt erstmal im Urlaub ist, und dann frühestens Sonntag sich wieder mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt ;-) )


----------



## Oskar (6. Mai 2005)

> So wie ich Dich nun verstanden habe, gibt es nur J2EE AppServer. Ist das richtig?



Naja wie oben schon erwaehnt:
Beispiel fuer nicht J2EE AppServer: SAP ABAP Stack, lauft auch unter dem Begriff Applikationsserver (Web Application Server / ABAP) hat aber mit Java wenig am Hut. 

Aber ob es eine grundsaetzlich einheitliche Struktur fuer den Aufbau eines Application Server gibt... keine Ahnung. Ich denke das ist jedem Anbieter (ausserhalb der J2EE Spezifikation) selbst ueberlassen.

Gruss
Oskar


----------



## Gast (9. Mai 2005)

Gut, danke soweit, dann direkt die Anschlußfrage ;-)

Application Server stellen Dienste bereit (Transaktionsmanagement, Persistenzmanagement, Namensdienst...etc.). Wie kann man sich die nun zu nutze machen (allgemein, ich brauch keine Implemtierung oder so zu wissen).

Schreibt man dann EJBs die über bestimmte JAVA Befehle (wenn wir jetzt bei J2EE bleiben), die entsprechenden Dienste nutzen?

Steh da leider noch im Regen...danke

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2005)

weiß wohl keiner eine antwort drauf!?

schade...

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mai 2005)

Worauf?

Wie du dir die dienste eines J2EE Appserver zu nutze machen kannst? 

In dem du eine Anwendung datür schreibst (typischerweise mit EJBs, die dann über Java-Befehle die "Dienste" nutzen)?

Was ist die Frage....


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In dem du eine Anwendung datür schreibst (typischerweise mit EJBs, die dann über Java-Befehle die "Dienste" nutzen)?



Danke! Das war's ja schon...
Würd gern den Hacken setzen, hab aber keine Ahnung wo ich den finde ;-)

Jürgen


----------

